# Assembler - lea befehl



## Mikrowelle (18. Januar 2011)

*leal (%eax,%ecx,8), %edx * entpricht dem Wert  * x + 8y*

Ist dann 
leal 7(%eax), %edx
Wert: 7x  

?
Wenn jamand leal 7(%eax), %edx  erklären könnte dann wäre es echt cool


----------



## BassBox (18. Januar 2011)

Das ist AT&T syntax oder? Sorry da muss ich passen. In der Intel sytax könnte ich dir weiterhelfen.
LG
 BassBox


----------



## Mikrowelle (18. Januar 2011)

Es ist x86 Intel syntax


----------



## BassBox (18. Januar 2011)

komisch ich kenne den befehl leal nicht ich kenne nur lea. Und lea schreibt die eine offsetadresse des Quelloperadenden in den ziehloperand

LEA <Zieloperand>,<Quelloperand>

lea di,string ;so zum beispiel. 
meinst du dass vieleicht?


----------



## Mikrowelle (19. Januar 2011)

LEA <Quelloperand> <Zieloperand> ist gemeint


----------



## BassBox (19. Januar 2011)

naja was willst du damit erreichen?



> leal (%eax,%ecx,8), %edx entpricht dem Wert x + 8y
> 
> Ist dann
> leal 7(%eax), %edx
> Wert: 7x



willst du eine Offset Adresse die in Edx steht splitten in CS und IP ? das dann in eax das cs und eax der ip steht und den ip um 8 erhöhen?


----------



## stephsto (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo. Müsste 7+x sein. Hier nachzulesen:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/X86_Assembly/GAS_Syntax#Address_operand_syntax


----------

